# Holographic Nail Polish - A Few Favourites



## Diava (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm absolutely in love with Holographic Polish at the moment. What are you favourites?? here are a few of mine:

*Gosh Holographic*









*Make Up Store Siw*













(with Barry M Crackle)

*OPI DS Original*

*

*

*OPI DS Sapphire*





*OPI Standing room Only (this one is awesome as a layering polish)*





over black





(layered over china glaze kiwi cool ada)





(layered over china glaze yellow polka dot bikini)





(over China Glaze Towel Boy Toy)





(over china glaze pool party)





(Over China Glaze Sun Worshiper)





(Over China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy)





(Over China Glaze Purple Panic)





(over OPI Jade is The New Black)





(over OPI Kennerbunk Port)

I'm always on the look out for more holo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I have a new nail polish obsession now. Thanks for the great pics. Jeannine


----------



## llehsal (Mar 17, 2011)

Agreed!!!  It's surrre getting there!  Love these polishes.  I don't have anything looking like these in my stash...hmmph.... Needs some!
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I have a new nail polish obsession now. Thanks for the great pics.
> Jeannine


----------



## lolaB (Mar 17, 2011)

I love OPI Sander-ella, MuS Britta, ChG IDK, ChG LDII3D, and Nfu.Oh 61 the most.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 17, 2011)

does standing room not hold up on its own? or is it better layered?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 17, 2011)

China Glaze OMG!


----------



## Diava (Mar 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze OMG!


*Drool* absolutely gorgeous, I wish I could have got some of this collection from China Glaze, quite disappointed that the new tronicas arent as holo as this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does standing room not hold up on its own? or is it better layered?



It takes about 3/4 coats to get full opacity and it does look awesome, but I prefer it for layering because of its sheerness, there are other silver holos that are opaque at 1 coat that work better on their own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

